# Colby Dogs - anyone???



## KuroOokami (Mar 5, 2012)

Now I was doing some research into the pit bull and their blue eyes [one of the reasons why I joined the forum] when they are adults - so not puppy blue eyes.

I'd like it if someone can confirm.

But I heard some rumour that the rare ABBB [Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldog] was used with / amongst some of Colby's pit bulls. And Colby dogs are said to throw blue eyes.

Like I said, can someone be so kind as confirm this.

And what other lines - to any else's knowledge - throw blue eyes. I've heard something of Boyle dogs too.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have seen a few colby bred dogs with light blue eyes. Wish I had pictures to show you, sure some one here will. But yes some do have them.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Its not unusual at all to see a colby dog with one or both blue eyes. I have had both, and frankly NEVER had any issues with blindness or any other problem.


----------

